# no su or usb mouse after upgrading to 8.0



## spoon (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello all, 

I followed the directions sequentially on this page:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/announce.html
to update from 7.2-release to 8.0-release, and now i'm unable to su into root or even login to root directly, it's like the root user is completely inaccessible, but exists because when I ran top there were several processes being run by root. That, and my usb mouse won't respond.
However, my usb keyboard (of the same brand) still works, as does "sudo". I was able to login using only the keyboard, and i'm now using ratpoison since it doesn't require a mouse. I'm able to execute !programs in X like before and all my configs/files are intact. Userland utilities and shells(I use bash) seem alright too. The mouse however is dead in X, and only in X because when alt-f2'ing into another shell, the mouse lives, alt-f9 and it's unresponsive again.  Oh yea, I also ran portsnap update and portupgrade -ai but no improvement there either. I really don't want to reformat & reinstall from scratch if I don't have to. Is there anything else I can try? Thanks in advance.

PS: please be gentle, i'm still new to the bsd world...:r


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 28, 2009)

before running X, if you have #pgrep installed:

```
kill 2 `pgrep mous`
```
(note the backticks, not quote marks)
If that does not reenable the mouse in X, you may
have to read the long threads here about 
stuff to put in xorg.conf... Or do both anyway...


----------

